# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Limpieza

## si66

Yo no sé si es posible, tampoco sé, si sirve de algo, pero leyendo el post de 3DD, no sería mejor borrar, bannear o como sea todos aquellos miembros registrados que no aportaron un solo mensaje? hay algunos que estan hace 1 año y nada, no se si perjudica a foro en algo (estrucutralmente) pero yo soy medio maniático y me gusta tener todo ordenado, por ahi es por eso.
Pero tener Mil novecientos y tanto usuarios sin aportar nada, se podría hacer algo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Yo estoy de acuerdo, aunque no se si eso perjudica al foro... no entiendo mucho pero creo que cuanta más gente haya mejor. Pero vamos, que no tengo ni idea.

----------


## nick63nick

Me uno a la propuesta.

Además da la sensación que la mayoría entran solo a curiosear y sin un mínimo interés por la magia en general.

Creo que poner un poco más de "trabas" a la hora de darse de alta, áumentaria más la calidad general del foro, pues el hecho de hacerlo más restrictivo, hace que la gente que entre al menos se preocupe por buscar las respuestas a las preguntas que se formulen y eso también es interesarse algo por la magia.

Sería partidario de hacerlo del estilo de "la dama" o de "magicusXXI"

Al menos es lo que percibo yo. 

Saludos.

----------


## MANU_222

Manu!
Yo me uno,
Para evitar esto, supongo como ya dige en otro momento que deberiamos de pedirle a mariano si es posible poner un cuestionario de acceso con preguntas para novatos, el que tenga una minima idea de magia, sabra que contestar... De todas formas, me uno a la idea...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Patito

Lo de las preguntas básicas no lo veo claro... Cualquiera que se moleste un poco en buscar en el "gúgel" puede encontrar muchas respuestas.
Supongo que es muchísimo más trabajo, pero más que preguntas yo pondría un pequeño cuestionario al estilo de magic world...

----------


## si66

Si, seria interesante, porque por ahi (no lo se) ese mismo usuario deja entrar a otro con su contraseña y no aportan nada, y ademas miran a ver si logran sacar algo (quizas). Por ahi no es asi, pero de todas maneras que aportan positivamente al foro? sumar usuarios?
Prefiero 500 usuarios activos que enriquezcan al foro y no 1700 que suman gente para nada.
Lo de las preguntas puede ser, tendriamos que hacer un apartado con preguntas para hacer-
El foro de magicworld tiene preguntas y creo que solicitud no es en seguida.
Se pueden hacer 2 ó 3 preguntas y escribir a moderadores (trabajen jeje) o mariano, gaby para que tengan en cuenta, si entran o no, sé que debe ser pesado porque entra mucha gente, pero de esta manera sería mas "exclusivo" y no lo digo por querer separar a la gente ni nada, pero saber que la gente que está, es porque realmente le interesa y ama el este ARTE. y no curiosos.

Sería bueno hacer un apartado con donde pongamos posibles preguntas para nuevos usuarios quizas. Ademas serviria de filtro para la gran cantidad de gente que entra y pregunta Como hace el mago que vuela?
o vieron el otro dia en nada x aqui como las cartas cambiaban de color?
la gente entra se registra, hace perder tiempo a moderadores y como no se les da la respuesta que buscaban se van, y queda un "muerto" en el foro, y no es uno son varios ya.

Bueno gente les mando un abrazo y salu2

----------


## si66

Que mal que escribí, jejeje  :Oops:   perdon, tengo el teclado muy pequeño y me cuesta (es nuevo)

----------


## Patito

Tienes razón. En magic world, tras rellenar el cuestionario de acceso, tienes que explicar (brevemente) porqué piensas que te deberían dar acceso a la zona secreta. Creo que esa pequeñísima disertación ya podría valer como filtro.

Saludos

----------


## si66

claro y que la persona que lo haga tenga realmente interes en la magia.
Ese sería un pequeño filtro, si insisten en entrar y luego se encuentra con la "famosa" area secreta la cual no es accesible del principio, creo que estariamos mucho mejor ya.

----------


## gafas

Esto es internet, con sus ventajas y sus problemas. Puede que al eliminar esos usuarios se cometiese alguna injusticia. Gente que, por estar empezando, se limita a leer y no encuentra motivo para preguntar o no se ve con capacidad para responder. ¿Que cuántos de estos usuarios "muertos" formarían este grupo? Pues no lo sé, pero seguro que algunos hay, y a estos los estaríamos haciendo polvo. De todas formas, para mí es menos molesto este tipo de usuario que el que acumula 100 mensajes sin decir nada o. peor aún, diciendo jilipolleces.

Tened en cuenta que si alguien se registra y sigue las normas del foro, en muchos casos no debe postear. Tiene una duda, usa el buscador, encuentra la pregunta que iba a hacer, encuentra la respuesta a su duda y no postea. ¿Encima se va a castigar a este usuario, baneándole por no ser activo?  ¿Para qué entonces se contesta una vez y otra "Usa el buscador"?
A este tio habia que darle un premio, hombre.

En cuanto a las preguntas para conceder el acceso, pues algo parecido. Seguro que muchos de los que hoy optarían por implantar este método, cuando entraron a este foro hubiesen sido incapaces de contestar estas preguntas.

Facilitemos las cosas al principiante, aunque por ello debamos lidiar con los que simplemente quieren curiosear.

Yo pienso que sería más justo, y seguramente más fácil, eliminar a aquel usuario que llevase cierto tiempo sin visitar el foro. Así si se eliminaría al que entró, vió, y se fué al recibir una respuesta que no era la que esperaba o ver que no le contestaban al preguntar "¿Cömo se hace...?, lleven 0 mensajes, diez o 20.

Saludos.

----------


## si66

Me parece bien tu opinion, con respecto a la inactividad del usuario. Tambien creo que acá en magia son muy pocos los que entran y aunque vieron por casualidad la respuesta que estaban buscando, deben ser muy pocos los que no tienen nada para preguntar o acotar, por eso son curiosos y entran o les gusta la magia. Tengo un amigo que se registro hace 6 meses y cuando le pregunte la semana pasada ni sabia que estaba registrado.
Yo para entrar aca o en otro foro donde me pedian acceso, lo averigue, preguntando, leyendo investigando de cualquier manera. porque como dije, me interesa tanto el tema que me pase dias buscando la respuesta para entrar. Si a alguien le gusta realmente la magia, y quiere formar parte, se preocupa y busca lo necesario para hacerlo, y al que no le interesa la magia va a una pagina como youtu.... pone lo correspondiente y ve lo que quiere, gracias a internet.
Por eso esto es un foro para magia, tenes razón que hay gente que quiere empezar, y poner preguntas seria una piedra en el camino, la magia no es nada facil si averiguar unas simples preguntas y tener que leer algo para sacarlo le moelsta o abandona, que no entre en la magia.
Creo que no perjudicas a nadie con que se le haga una pregunta.
Y los que tienen 0 mensajes estuve mirando y hay gente registrada desde hace mas de 2 años, y en 2 años no hay ni siquiera "hola mi nombre es Juan Perez y quiero saber como vuela copperfield", o "me llamo Juan y quiero aprender magia, quiero emepzar por algun libro que me recominedan"
hay gente q entra y pregunta esas cosas porque puede hacerlo, si hubiese filtro las preguntas serian de presentacion y pidiendo algun consejo sobre libros o tecnincas, creo.

----------


## MagoJaume

Vayamos por partes.. como diría el Sr. forense... en primer lugar me parece innecesario el poner unas preguntas o formulario para poder acceder al foro, puesto que según las normas del foro en el área pública no se publica el secreto de ningún juego, se resuelven dudas y consultas de aquellos que las necesiten; lo que si se podría hacer si se considerara oportuno sería ampliar el area secreta al subforo magia por categorías, de tal forma que aquellos que estén empezando en la magia puedan preguntar y aportar su granito de arena para enriquecer el foro, sin quedarse privados de aprender y obtener la valiosa información que tenemos en el foro.
Por otro lado el tema de los usuarios inactivos se podría hacer (aunque es un trabajo de chinos) el ver usuario a usuario los que esten inactivos o no hayan posteado nunca, o que como me ocurrió a mi en su momento se registren y por la causa que sea no hayan podido recuperar el usuario y contraseña, se les de de baja en el foro, pero esta medida únicamente la tomaría en caso de tener problemas con el servidor por la cantidad de usuarios, qué más nos da a nosotros que un usuario se registrara una vez hace año y medio y no haya vuelto a entrar, si lo único que va a poder hacer si decide volver es visitar las areas públicas del foro.

----------


## Jeff

La verdad creo que deberiamos hacer lo que dice si66, me parece lo mas correcto y implementar normas y control, pero (siempre hay un pero) de hacerlo acaso no dejariamos de ser "este" foro para los nuevos?, el foro de los principiantes y inclusive los que quieren empezar que no han todavia ni comprado una baraja o un libro de magia? los que ni siquiera saben lo que es un tt (fp), acaso no seria la idea contraria a lo que queria Mariano? les recuerdo que para aquel que quiera algo esta el link de tienda magia, esto es aqui te informamos de como empezar y pasate por la tienda virtual que esta lo que "del tema de magia" que estamos hablando, aparte que tiene una extensa libreria en inglés muy buena sin contar todo lo demas! Me parece que si esto esta asi, es para recibir a los mas novatos y orientarle, y la parte mas seria o privilegiada seria la zona secreta. Despues de todo el espacio web de este foro pertenece a Mariano, me imagino que algun dia habra que hacer mas ligero este site debido al espacio  web y esto sera una accion de Mariano. Bueno, pienso yo?

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice gafas, aunque todos tengais parte de razón. Yo creo, que no se debe eliminar usuarios que esten, el tiempo que sea sin aportar nada, ya que es un caso común el de los principiantes que durante una larga temporada usan el foro como una especie de base de datos (entre los que me incluyo) para sequir aprendiendo.
Yo me fijaría más, en el tiempo trancurrido desde la última vez que entró, a las veces que éste postea.
Mis conocimientos informáticos son básicos, y no se que dificultad tendría enviar un correo a los usuarios que esten una temporada larga (3 o 6 meses,..)sin entrar en el foro explicandoles que se les dará de baja si continuan sin entrar.

----------


## Ella

estes es el foro de una tienda
la gente que se registra es gente que al entrar en la tienda se le ocurren dudas que solventa al entrar al foro, a lo mejor muchos de los qeu no escriben ni un mensaje utilizan el buscador   :Wink:  
la gente que entra en este foro, muchos, muchisimos, no se ha comprado aun si 1º libro y entra para iniciarse y pedir ayuda y buenos consejos.
para "bloquear" entradas a los foros antes hay que pensar a quien esta dirigido el foro, y que homogeneidad se pretende conseguir con esos, si es un foro de magos, de expertos, de iniciados, aficionados....

maria bella entra todos los dias, sin ecepcion y solo ha escrito un mensaje (entre otros) y lleva 4 años en la magia.

y ahora para ser mala y meterme con vosotros, sobre el tema de borrar a los que no escriben ya se hablo cuando se planteo el estado del foro sobre: no se usa buscador, falta de moderadores...hace poco, solo que on tengo tiempo para buscar el link   :Lol:   (aunque nunca se planteo en el tema de sugerencias..jejejej)

----------


## si66

Como quieran, yo lo decia porque hay gran cantidad de usuarios sin escribir.
Ahora esta bien, que  no se borre nada, pero si en la sección de bienvenidos o normas, que pasa si se pondria un mensaje que diga algo asi como que los usuarios que nunca escribieron mensajes o 1 ó 2 solamente, pueden avisar por medio de esto, para saber quienes son los que participan, cuantos pueden ser?
Yo cuando lo plantee aclaré que no sabia si la cantidad de gente a un foro lo perjudica en algo, por base de datos o algo no tengo idea, y comente esto, nada mas.
Aunque en la bienvenida mariano dice que es un lugar para aficionados y profesionales, y hay muchisimos mensajes que no lo son.
Y como repeti hay gente que realmente esta interesada y seguramente no tiene los conocimientos necesarios para responder 3 preguntas de acceso. Lo que dice magoJaume es cierto tambien, puede ser que el area para gente nueva sea la bienvenida y nuevo miembro, y luego si, necesitar un acceso para las diferentes categorias, eso tambien puede ser.
Ahi la gente interesada estaria en el foro y desde "nuevo miembro puede solicitar la info necesaria para empezar y hacer las consultas necesarias y la gente del foro saber si es alguien interesado o no.
Que se yo, lo digo para mejorar el foro, porque creo que se ve muchos link de videos en internet, y preguntas que no tienen nada de interes, mas que teoria e historia de la magia, o mismo cosas nuevas de cada tema.

----------


## _[amigo]_

No hay que ponerse en extremos, ni nada por el estilo. Yo pienso que todo el mundo debe poder acceder a este foro, pero eso no quita que los que se registren se comprometan a participar...

Veo algo excesivo que 38 de las paginas de "MIEMBROS" sean usuarios con la cantidad de 0 mensajes.Eso no deberia permitirse.Un metodo muy pesado para los moderadores y muy efectivo para el foro seria enviar una circular por mensaje privado a los usarios, y que se notificara que se va a eliminar su cuenta...Si no responde, fuera, si dice que no partcipa porque se dedica a leer, ok!!

Seguro que mi metodo es una tonteria o tiene oco que aprobechar pero queria hacer la anotacion de las " 38PAGINAS" que asombrosamente siguen llenas de ceros en la parte de [mensajes].

Saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## zarkov

En cualquier sistema como por ejemplo, un foro, lo bueno, bueno es que todo el mundo participe y que además la  participación sea de calidad.
No nos hagamos líos, eso es una utopía.

Lo que sí que pasa muchas veces es que las personas se registran y a lo mejor no utilizan su acceso. Normalmente suele hacerse un expurgo periodicamente de usuarios que no utilizan su acceso en un tiempo dado. Esto es una gran carga administrativa y suele solucionarse haciendo caducar los accesos al objeto de que tengan que ser renovados. Así puede irse asegurando que los registrados usan sus cuentas.

Otra cosa es decir, por ejemplo, el que no ponga _posts_ se le da de baja. La forma de participar en un espacio público tiene diversos aspectos. Desde el que tiene incontinencia epistolar (yo mismo suelo padecer de ese vicio) hasta el que aprende leyendo. De un extremo a otro, todos son usuarios activos.
Al final cualquier medio de comunicación tiene y yo diría que necesita de todos los actores. En mi opinión, que las cuentas registradas sean activas, es decir, que se usen, es lo ideal. Otra cosa es que existan autores, coordinadores y simples, pero importantes, lectores.
De todos modos creo que los administradores de este foro lo tienen muy claro y la prueba es el éxito de esta iniciativa.

Ah, se me olvidaba. Sin ánimo de censura y con todo el buen rollo posible y sin malos entendidos, el nombre de este hilo, Limpieza, no me parece muy adecuado.

Saludos.

----------


## si66

Si, puede ser, no lo pensé mucho cuando lo puse. Lo que quería lograr es que si de alguna manera perjudicaba en algo al foro la cantidad de usuarios sin mensajes y/o actividad, se podia solucionar de alguna manera, y eso fué lo que comenté.
Por ahí se podria poner:
Solucion? 
Alguna idea?
etc.

----------


## popt

Solo por aportar un poco sobre las limitaciones del servidor a no ser que tuviésemos tablas con más de 2 millones de usuarios no afectaría al rendimiento.

Igual es cierto que hay que arreglar algo, de hecho creo que el mejor arreglo es que no se pueda consultar un listado con todos los usuarios del foro (el detalle del usuario sí está muy bien que se consulte) de esta forma dejaríamos de preocuparnos del número de usuarios que aparecen en esa página con 0 mensajes... no sé, si me molestase a mí directamente no entraría en esa página.

Sobre la gente que entra nueva al foro, bueno, como dice Ella esto no es un foro de un club, o de una sociedad privada, creo que suficiente es que una página de magia mantenga un foro tan bueno.  Al final pasa como todo en Internet, si es algo que es fácil encontrar es porque cualquiera puede entrar, si es algo más restringido no creo que muchos lo encontrasen.

Yo llevo unos meses en el foro, la mayoría solo leyendo sin escribir, me dí de alta porque de tanto leer me apeteció escribir algo, ayudar a gente que supiese menos que yo (antes pensaba que no había mucha gente así  :D) y pedir algún consejo en cuanto a material (ya que es el foro de una tienda).  Si no llega a ser simple entrar en el foro ni me lo habría planteado.  Tal vez un par de preguntas básicas, identificar alguna foto (que por cierto es algo que buscar en google no es tan sencillo) o hacer un test que para cualquier aficionado se respondiese en 3 minutos (no más).  Si la entrada se complica mucho la mayoría pasarían, y no me refiero a los que publican 0 mensajes.

Si quereis buscar un foro restringido, dirigido a profesionales o casi-profesionales, donde no hay preguntas de novatos no le echeis la culpa a este foro, buscad otro pero no hay por qué cambiar algo que funciona genial pero tiene otro enfoque.

Vaya... me pongo a escribir sin pensar y no paro   :Wink:  en resumen, me parece el foro perfecto para una tienda de magia, ya hay otros en internet si quereis elitismo.

Disculpas si alguien se siente ofendido, era solo mi opinión, no pretendo molestar a nadie.

Saludos

----------


## zarkov

Aunque parezca éste el típico hilo plomo, me está gustando. Si os fijáis, lo que se está cuestionando es algo bastante más importante que un foro, usuarios, accesos, propuestas de mejora...

Buen, eso, o es que me está haciendo efecto la caja de botellines que me he tomado con los amiguetes para celebrar el *4-0* de la selección de España.
Si es así perdonadme.

----------


## nick63nick

Yo sigo diciendo al igual que puse en mi anterior post, que no estaría nada mal el poner un minicuestionario con 2 ó 3 preguntas de iniciados, o bien identificar alguna foto.

Al menos la persona que realmente se interese por la magia, perderá un tiempo en buscar las respuestas, ese tiempo es como sembrar para después recoger, si realmente está intersado en magia. Por que además buscar las respuestas es también aprender y profundizar en el tema si realmente estas interesado en esto.

El que no esté interesado en magia, ni se molestará en "perder" el tiempo buscando las respuestas a preguntas que a buen seguro ni entenderán, ese tipo de personas son los típicos "busca secretos", para destripar los juegos.

Mi opinión sigue siendo la de "discriminar" un poco más el acceso y evitar el máximo de curiosos que buscan "descubrir los secretos" y destripar los juegos, así como la cantidad de post "inútiles" y sin sentido que algunas veces leemos, sólo por el hecho de ir sumando para poder entrar en el área secreta.

Todos hemos sido en un momento de nuestro aprendizaje "curiosos" e "iniciados" en magia, de hecho yo sigo considerándome así después de más de 3 años en esto y haciendo actuaciones (aunque esporádicas) algunas de ellas con considerable público. Sin embargo, mis ganas de aprender y superarme, hacen que cada día me esfuerce en tener mayor información y ampliar mis conocimientos. 

Por tanto, considero que todo principiante debe tener un "pequeño sacrificio" y constancia para llegar a profundizar y ser un aficionado "en toda regla", o incluso un buen mago. Si ese sacrificio pasa por encontrar las respuestas a 2 ó 3 preguntas, pues bienvenido sea, pues al final esas respuestas le abrirán las puertas no sólo a este foro, si no al mundo mágico en general ya que tarde o temprano necesitará conocerlas para poderlas aplicar en sus técnicas.

Yo sigo abogando por dar una cierta (leve) restricción al acceso al foro.

Saludos

----------


## nick63nick

Yo sigo diciendo al igual que puse en mi anterior post, que no estaría nada mal el poner un minicuestionario con 2 ó 3 preguntas de iniciados, o bien identificar alguna foto.

Al menos la persona que realmente se interese por la magia, perderá un tiempo en buscar las respuestas, ese tiempo es como sembrar para después recoger, si realmente está intersado en magia. Por que además buscar las respuestas es también aprender y profundizar en el tema si realmente estas interesado en esto.

El que no esté interesado en magia, ni se molestará en "perder" el tiempo buscando las respuestas a preguntas que a buen seguro ni entenderán, ese tipo de personas son los típicos "busca secretos", para destripar los juegos.

Mi opinión sigue siendo la de "discriminar" un poco más el acceso y evitar el máximo de curiosos que buscan "descubrir los secretos" y destripar los juegos, así como la cantidad de post "inútiles" y sin sentido que algunas veces leemos, sólo por el hecho de ir sumando para poder entrar en el área secreta.

Todos hemos sido en un momento de nuestro aprendizaje "curiosos" e "iniciados" en magia, de hecho yo sigo considerándome así después de más de 3 años en esto y haciendo actuaciones (aunque esporádicas) algunas de ellas con considerable público. Sin embargo, mis ganas de aprender y superarme, hacen que cada día me esfuerce en tener mayor información y ampliar mis conocimientos. 

Por tanto, considero que todo principiante debe tener un "pequeño sacrificio" y constancia para llegar a profundizar y ser un aficionado "en toda regla", o incluso un buen mago. Si ese sacrificio pasa por encontrar las respuestas a 2 ó 3 preguntas, pues bienvenido sea, pues al final esas respuestas le abrirán las puertas no sólo a este foro, si no al mundo mágico en general ya que tarde o temprano necesitará conocerlas para poderlas aplicar en sus técnicas.

Yo sigo abogando por dar una cierta (leve) restricción al acceso al foro.

Saludos

----------


## ign

Veo injusto que se banee a alguien por no escribir. Yo me registré hace un año y durante dos meses no escribí nada, me dediqué solamente a leer.
Y como yo, pues seguro que hay muchos más.

----------

